# monia vs monta



## Setwale_Charm

Hei!!
Which would be more correct in Finnish: _Tapaan siellä monia ystävää_ or Tapaan siell ämonta ystävää.


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

Your first sentence is ungrammatical. _Monia_ is plural and thus requires a plural noun: _Tapaan siellä monia ystäviä. Tapaan siellä monta ystävää_ is equally correct. There's no difference in correctness. Unlike English, the singular is probably the more common in conversation.

(I'll meet many friends there. / I'll meet many a friend there.)


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Oikein paljon kiitoksia.


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

Setwale_Charm said:


> Oikein paljon kiitoksia.


You're welcome!


----------

